# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire V5-571 Elan touchpad not functioning



## projectxmatt (Sep 27, 2012)

I recently bought a new Acer Aspire V5-571, and like any sensible person, I removed everything from the system formatted it and installed a fresh copy of Windows 7 Pro 64 Bit and installed all of the windows updates. Once those were all finished I went to the Acer website and downloaded all of my drivers and installed them and everything appeared to go smoothly...with an exception.

My touchpad doesn't fully function. The driver said it installed successfully and I even have the elan control center icon when i restarted.

However none of the multitouch functions work, so I am unable to scroll or use any of those functions. When I go to the mouse section under the control panel there is an Elan tab but it says standard ps/2 mouse as the device, and the options button is grayed out.

Any ideas?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire V5-571 Elan touchpad not functioning*

Hello projectxmatt and welcome to TSF,


Open the Start Menu.
Type *devmgmt.msc* in the search bar then press enter.
Locate your Touchpad entry. *It will be under Mice and other pointing devices*.
Right click on the entry and select *Properties*.
Under the *General* tab, note the device status.
Under the *Driver* tab, note the driver provider, date and version.
Under the *Details* tab, select Device ID's from the pulldown menu.

Please post the device status, driver information and HW ID's in your next reply.


----------



## projectxmatt (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Acer Aspire V5-571 Elan touchpad not functioning*

Thanks for your reply. Here is the requested information...

General Tab: This device is working properly.
Driver Tab: Provider - ELAN, Date - 7/27/12, Version - 11.6.2.1
Hardware ID's - ACPI/SYN1B5E and *SYN1B5E


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire V5-571 Elan touchpad not functioning*

Your driver is up to date as you said.

The reason the advanced options are likely greyed out is Elan may have a configuration program installed and running.

Check your System Tray (far right side of your Taskbar, with the system time) In there, possibly hidden, check for a tray icon. Hover your mouse over the icons and it will tell you what it is.


----------



## projectxmatt (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Acer Aspire V5-571 Elan touchpad not functioning*

Yea i have the their icon but when i the options i get are "my favorites setting", and property of touchpad. When I select the property of touchpad option i just takes me to mouse options and the advanced is grayed out.


----------



## projectxmatt (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Acer Aspire V5-571 Elan touchpad not functioning*

I fixed my own issue, Acer website lists the driver as being ELan, however upon further inspection of the hardware id's and other id's it appears its actually a synaptics. A quick download of the latest driver from synaptics website and everything is now working.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire V5-571 Elan touchpad not functioning*

Everything seems to be in order and I suspect this may be a driver issue.
I would like you to uninstall the Elantech driver then re-download and re-install it following the directions I am laying out.


Go to *Programs and Features* in the *Control Panel*.
Locate and uninstall the Elantech (Elan Touchpad) driver using the uninstaller.
Open the *Device Manager* from the *Control Panel*.
Right click on the Touchpad device and select *Uninstall*.
Select the *Delete the driver software for this device* check box.
Continue to uninstall the touchpad.
Restart your computer.
Install the Elan Touchpad driver (download link)
Here is a link you may want to check out as well.
Tips for fixing common driver problems


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire V5-571 Elan touchpad not functioning*



projectxmatt said:


> I fixed my own issue, Acer website lists the driver as being ELan, however upon further inspection of the hardware id's and other id's it appears its actually a synaptics. A quick download of the latest driver from synaptics website and everything is now working.


Well. I am glad it is sorted!

I did run a quick search on your hardware IDs and it brought up Elantech... Perhaps the driver had something to do with that. 

See, I knew it was a driver issue! :grin:


----------

